# Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste



## Bellyboater (6. September 2008)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man sich hier mal zum gemeinsamen Mefo-Fischen verabredet?

Ich möchte heute Nachmittag los nach Ostholstein. Wenn einer Bock hat mitzukommen einfach hier melden. 
Ich fahr von Hamburg aus.


----------



## Volker72 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Das hab ich leider zu spät gesehen, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen !
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Für eine Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich immer zu haben.

Gruß Volker


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

in der kommenden Saison werden da bestimmt so ein paar Absprachen gern angenommen werden ! 
ichkönnte Abfahrt Stapelfeld oder Bargteheide zuspringen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

gunnar tolle sache bei den sprit preisen :cist es besser mann fährt mit paar leuten los zum angeln grillen mefos jagen |supergri schockt doch immer mit mehr leuten das hobby zu teilen :mlg andre


----------



## Volker72 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hallo Leute,

das find ich auch richtig gut ! Ganz besonders bei den Kosten. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall beibehalten. Ich werde mich auch melden wenn ich losfahre. Da kommt bestimmt ein lustiger Haufen zusammen.:q

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## xfishbonex (10. September 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

übernächstes weeknd gehts es wieder los an die küste #6 wer lust hat mit zu kommen bescheit sagen lg andre #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich bin auch interessiert |wavey:, Volker wir sprachen schon drüber!

Von mir los, das ist Raum Osterode am Harz (SW-Harz), Großraum Göttingen-Hannover-Braunschweig.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Det wenn Du mit Volker u. Alex nen Termin anpeilst sag mal Bescheid.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich bin auch interessiert |wavey:,


 
Cool, wir haben ja schon einen Termin für ein IG-Kleintreffen (Freunde der Sonne) da kann ea gleich einen Test geben. Pauly kümmert sich ums Quartier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

@PikePauly

Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich mehr den Volker72 da ^oben  , der ab Oktober wohl bei mir ziemlich in der Nähe wohnt  und sehr gerne da hochfährt.  Hatten wir schon drüber beratschlagt.
Muss nur die Driverei möglichst klein halten, dann geit das! 
Zeit ist ja nun gerade viel da , sprich geht fast immer !

IG-Kleintreffen ist natürlich ein besonders netter Anlass!


----------



## Windmaster (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin,

fährt jemand morgen oder am Sonntag an die Küste ?
Ich komme aus Stade und fahre über Hamburg.
Bin noch am überlegen, aber mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft wäre das natürlich ne gute Sache.


windmaster


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich werde wohl Sonntag, ganz früh morgens los. Meld dich, wenn du mitwillst.


----------



## Bellyboater (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

So, Teufelchen und ich wollen Sonntag an die Küste. Hat irgendwer Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Hansen fight (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Muss leider Arbeiten#q
Ihr fahrt ja öfters los.
Werde mich dann melden.
Gruss Christoph|wavey:


----------



## grenzi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin,

ich wollte Sonntag auch los. Wann wolltet ihr denn los und in welche Ecke?

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## grenzi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich nochmal #h

Bin am Sonntag doch nicht dabei. 

Ich hab mich grad kurzfristig entschlossen, übermorgen einen Fliegenfischer-Kurs an der Küste zu machen :vik:

Ansonsten bin ich beim nächsten Mal gerne dabei.

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Bellyboater (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Nicht schlimm. Wenn das wirklich mit Windstärke 7 pustet, wie vorhergesagt, werden wir wohl doch nicht fahren.


----------



## xfishbonex (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm. Wenn das wirklich mit Windstärke 7 pustet, wie vorhergesagt, werden wir wohl doch nicht fahren.


:vik:ich fahre montag :vik:


----------



## Windmaster (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich hab eben nochmal bei windfinder geguckt und es sieht wohl nach ner 5-6 aus West aus. Denke da lässt es sich doch gut in dem Bereich Neustadt bis Süssau fischen. Hat man noch eine kleine Steilküste im Rücken ist doch alles gut.

Ich muss leider morgen Badminton spielen , ansonsten hätte ich mir auch einen schönen Sonntag an der Küste vorstellen können.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :vik:ich fahre montag :vik:




Zuviel Freizeit, was ??? #6

Klingt für mich jedenfalls nach der oberidealen Montagsbeschäftigung!!


Good Lack / TL  Meister!!


----------



## grenzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Bei dem Wetter(umschwung) machts wohl nicht viel Sinn an die Küste zu fahren... oder |kopfkrat :q

Grüsse,
Mathias


----------



## Windmaster (22. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Du weißt ja, jeder Wurf kann den Fisch des Lebens bringen |rolleyes, auch bei dem Wetter.
Allerdings minimiert so ein Wetter zur Zeit die Chancen natürlich erheblich. Mir juckt es zwar auch in den Fingern, aber ich denke man sollte im Moment lieber ein gutes Buch lesen, Fliegen binden, oder seine Angelausrüstung sortieren und pflegen.



...


----------



## grenzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

deswegen ist bei mir auch grad Fliegen binden angesagt |supergri


----------



## forellenhunter81 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hallo,

fährt nächstes WE (6/7.12) jemand an die Küste? Ich bleibe dann nämlich in HH (Finkenwerder) und suche ne Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hallo ihr alle,

in letzter Zeit wird viel am Dahmer Leuchturm auf MeFo geangelt. 
Ich selber habe es noch nicht getan. Hatte noch keinen der es mir mal zeigt. |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Dat bekommen wir auch noch in Griff!!!!


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Grins.
Hallöchen!
Wann haste Zeit???  :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



Ute schrieb:


> Hatte noch keinen der es mir mal zeigt. |supergri





Du legst es aber auch echt an.

Von Mir gibt es dazu ein

TATÜÜÜ TATAAAA!!!


----------



## Wassermännchen (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Also ich wollte auch am Sonntag an die Küste (Raum Kiel/Ecktown)
Biete ab Neumünster Bahnhof (mein Wohnort)ein bis drei Mitfahrgelegenheiten an.
Wer mit möchte kann mir ja eine PN schicken.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ute (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Du legst es aber auch echt an.
> 
> Von Mir gibt es dazu ein
> 
> TATÜÜÜ TATAAAA!!!


Oftmals ist es aber ungewollt.
Wie dieses mal.
Aber lass mal.
Ich schreibe wie ich rede.
Und _*Honeyball*_  ist, glaube ich, schon dran gewöhnt. Für so einen kleinen Satz vergibt er kein
TATÜÜÜ TATAAAA!!!
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Na gut, dann nehm`ich Dir das mal ab


----------



## Ute (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Kommst du nicht man zufällig hier in diese Ecke hin?|rolleyes
Und nicht mal zufällig am 24.01. ?
Willste nicht mal mit machen bei unserem Angeltreffen?:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Bock hätt ich schon, aber ich komm zeitlich bedingt nur immer maximal 2 laue Stunden ans Wasser zur Zeit...ist echt mies. Aber vielleicht wird das im Januar ja anders. Wo geht Ihr denn hin am 24.? Lübecker Bucht?d


----------



## Ute (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Guck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141792

Ich gehe mit dir auch zu anderen Zeiten mal angeln.
Oder wir fahren mal mit meinem Boot raus.
Am Freitag mach ich Brandungsangeln an der Schleuse. Aber ohne Brandungsruten. Habe eine 4,10m Brandungsrute und die kann ich nicht vernünftig halten beim werfen. Will mir mal irgendwann eine kürzer zulegen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

@Ute !! Apro pro kürzer.... soll ich Freitag (wenn denn alles klappt) mal meine alten 3,90ziger Ruten mitbringen ?? kannst ja mal antesten vielleicht kommste damit ja besser klar... 
|bigeyessind zwar nur 20 cm aber immer hin :q


----------



## Ute (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hi Wuselchen :vik:
Klar.
Mal sehen ob ich mit kürzeren Ruten besser klar komme!


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin, Moin alle miteinander !
Bin auch schon 5 Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen und die Insel ruft !!
Sonntag soll das Wetter ja auch mitspielen und ich habe gehört, dass die Heringe
auch schon vereinzelt wieder da sind. Was das heißt, brauche ich ja auch keinem erzählen glaube ich ) ! Würde sehr gerne mitkommen und könnte auch in Stapelfeld oder Barsbüttel zusteigen. Über Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bis bald vielleicht !


*T.D.A.F you`ll never walk alone !!!*


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass die Heringe
> auch schon vereinzelt wieder da sind.



Wer sacht denn sowas?


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Moin, Moin alle miteinander !
> Bin auch schon 5 Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen und die Insel ruft !!
> Sonntag soll das Wetter ja auch mitspielen und ich habe gehört, dass die Heringe
> auch schon vereinzelt wieder da sind. Was das heißt, brauche ich ja auch keinem erzählen glaube ich ) ! Würde sehr gerne mitkommen und könnte auch in Stapelfeld oder Barsbüttel zusteigen. Über Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bis bald vielleicht !
> ...



Ich hab vor Sonntag an die Küste zu fahren.


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wer sacht denn sowas?


 
War gestern Im BAC in Bergedorf, da hab ich`s zwei mal gehört und der Zach Zander hats sogar irgendwo gelesen !
Wie gesagt vereinzelt und keine riesen Schwärme. Kann mir das bei den Temperaturen auch gut vorstellen. Versuch macht kluch nech !


*T.D.A.F You`ll never walk alone !!!*


----------



## hanshafen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich bin auch reif für die Insel. Werde morgen Vormittag von HH bzw Norderstedt losdüsen und auf Fehmarn Spinnköder baden. Evtl. hat ja der ein oder andere auch Lust.


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin Hanshafen;
werde morgen auch so früh wie möglich anne Ostküste meine Schnur nass machen. Hatte vor Richtung Klausdorf zu fahren. Fangmeldungen sind nicht allzu gewaltig aber vertretbar und zwischendurch is bestimmt auch mal ne Ü-60 dabei. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen dort. Wenn nicht PETRI !!!


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Und?
Wie war es bei Euch?
Ich habe hier gut gefangen. Mit Kumpel 9 große Dorsche und einer wurde wieder schwimmen geschickt.


----------



## Marco74 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hat zufällig jemand aus Hamburg Lust, am Montag auf Mefo zu angeln?
Ich habe frei und wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stimmt, soll Silber geschürft werden ;-)
Also.... wer hat frei?


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin Marco,
muss


----------



## grenzi (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin,

ich will am Sonntag an die Küste, so Richtung Kiel. Ist aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher, da ich (noch) krank bin 

Wenn also jemand Lust hat...

Ein Fliegenfischer wär nicht schlecht, da ich grad mit dem Wedeln anfange und noch etwas Motivation brauche 

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Hansen fight (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich wollte morgen Freitag an die Küste ( Ostholstein)
Möchte jemand mitkommen ?


----------



## grenzi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

So, mal wieder diesen Thread hochholen 

Ich wollte Sonntag wieder an die Küste. Falls jemand mit will oder andersrum nen Platz frei hat, einfach mal melden |wavey:

Grüsse,
Mathias


----------



## crowe24 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Super Idee Grenzi,





> mal wieder diesen Thread hochholen



solltest Du in den nächsten Wochenenden losfahren bitte posten.
Für dieses Wochenende leider zu spät gesehen.
Wohne auch in Harburg ca 10 min von Heimfeld also was liegt näher als mal gemeinsam los zu fahren.

Gruß crowe


----------



## Hansen fight (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Ich möchte am Donnerstag 26.2. unbedingt an die Küste :m
Es juckt gewaltig in den Fingern.
Also wer Lust u.Zeit hat ,nach Ostholstein  mitzufahren von Hamburg aus soll sich melden.


----------



## stan von eden (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin Männers,
kann kurzfristig zum Sonntag mal frei machen, hab schon nen Stadtkollar|uhoh:... 
Ich will los, die Silberlinge ärgern, wer hat Lust mit mir zu kommen, oder mich einzupacken in Hamburg. Hätte nen Kombi aber mein Schein ist noch beim TÜV Nord eingelagert bis zum Sommer, daher bin ich ja so unflexibel:g
Das Wetter sieht mittags ja noch ganz entspannt aus, aber ich lass mich gern überraschen... (Belly steht ebenfalls bereit)

Bei Interesse gern PN

Gruss Andi


----------



## SimonHH (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

moin zusammen...|wavey:


am 07.03.09 geht nach fehmarn zum mefos verscheuchen. hätte noch n platz frei.

*ABER:* abfahrt ist in rahlstedt oder farmsen (u-bahnhof).zustiegmöglichkeiten entlang der A1 sind nach absprache möglich.

abfahrt in hamburch ist so gegen 06.00 uhr.
spritgeld? ja...hm...bring wat zu grillen mit.passt schon.:m

bei interesse einfach ne pn an mich.


----------



## Psychodad (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Hi,
ich kann am 21.03. ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Bruchsal nach Fehmarn anbieten. Wenn auf der Strecke jemand zusteigen will ist auch kein Ding. Zurück gehts wieder am 28.03

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## blitz.128 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

Moin, 
ich bin noch relativ frisch dabei und möchte am woe gerne mal wieder an die Küste fahren. Um das ganze geselliger und günstiger zu machen würde ich gerne Leute mitnehmen oder selber mitfahren.

Wann: Sa od. So (Tendenz eher Sonntag, Samstag gehts zum Stint)
Start: Hamburg
Ziel: SH-Ostsee. Genaue Location nach Absprache 

Bitte nur PM


----------



## DWWurli (6. April 2015)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste*

In der Hoffnung, dass hier noch jemand rein schaut.
Ich suche den ganzen April hindurch Mitfahrgelegenheiten zum Hering.
Abfahrt gerne Barmbek / Wandsbek. Möglich sind aber auch Treffpunkte an anderen Bahnhöfen.
Vorzugweise nach Lübeck, aber wenns wo anders hingeht, bin ich flexibel.
Bitte einfach ne kurze PM hinterlassen.


----------

